# The Highway Patrolman



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Just bought a S&W M28-2 .357mag 4”. The Highway Patrolman model. Don’t usually go for 4” guns but S&W revolvers of P&R era are getting harder to come by. Happened to find one that hasn’t been corrupted by the idiot prices.


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

very nice


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

No corruption on price must have been a steal!!! Good for you to bad you could get rid of a 1911


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

shot1buck said:


> No corruption on price must have been a steal!!! Good for you to bad you could get rid of a 1911


I’m fresh out of Springfield 1911s.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Gayer than a 1911


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

That’s the first and so far only S&W firearm I’ve ever owned. It will never be for sale or trade. Everything is crisp and a dream to shoot. Mine has a 1x leupold scope on it but that’s been on it forever. Was passed on to me when the “Ol Man” passed away.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

man that's nice I wish I could come across a 357 at a good price the ones I find you need two full time jobs w/overtime to buy


----------



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

Found this at a gun show in Columbus years ago


----------

